# Medical Marijuana - "Cure" for Autism



## mariematt (Jan 31, 2012)

"When you smoke the herb, it reveals you to yourself."

I feel that's the basic reason why people consider Marijuana as a dangerous drug, coz they don't wish to reveal them to themselves.

Quite Shockingly, even parents whose children are cured from Autism due to medical marijuana don't wish to talk about it publicly.


----------



## charjakson (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, that is pretty crappy.  A girlfriend of mine has a soon with autism.  She recently reached out to a few please including spam removedand [.  Apparently, they helped her get in touch with the right people.  I am pretty sure the child now gets medical marijuana from ingesting it, never smoking it.  All is does is calm him down...long enough for him to be able to eat on a regular schedule and go to sleep at a normal time etc.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 25, 2012)

mariematt said:
			
		

> "When you smoke the herb, it reveals you to yourself."
> 
> I feel that's the basic reason why people consider Marijuana as a dangerous drug, coz they don't wish to reveal them to themselves.
> 
> Quite Shockingly, even parents whose children are cured from Autism due to medical marijuana don't wish to talk about it publicly.


What.



> Genetic factors seem to be important. For example, identical twins are much more likely than fraternal twins or siblings to both have autism. Similarly, language abnormalities are more common in relatives of autistic children. Chromosomal abnormalities and other nervous system (neurological) problems are also more common in families with autism.


 Ingesting marijuana is not going to heal your genes.

Smoking some of that goooood stuff eh?


----------

